# QLD Fine tunaing my snapper quest. UPDATE



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice work Rod - With the fish and with the ski


----------



## WadsYak (May 20, 2013)

Good stuff nice fish mate id love to catch a tuna.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

I'd trade a snap for a tuna any day.. and the sounder looks great.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice work rod.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

oh man I'm so jealous of that tuna and that's very nice work with the sounder Rod.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

GO the Rodpac i bet you had wahoo thoughts in your mind when the rods screamed.


----------



## islandboy (Jan 20, 2013)

nice work with the fish and your modifications. I did a double take when I saw your photo of the sounder mounted, it looks exactly like mine !( it is a Garmin 300c?) I mounted mine slightly to one side to allow me to put my GPS alongside held down by a bungee. Good job! shep


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Commiserations and better luck next time 

Wish I could catch a pelagic


----------



## islandboy (Jan 20, 2013)

I was able to put a face to a name while reading "Blade" I feel very envious of your range of pelagics up there! We have kingfish and Bluefin here, but only for a few short months in summer.
I have been submitting stories to our South Australianmagazine " Wildcoast fishing" but will attempt to get some stories in to Blade this year. 
When is the best time of the year for the wahoo?


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Good to see you are flying the flag for the crew mate, and you have taken the saw to the new yak. Nice work buddy   
cheers
Ant


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good YFT Rod.

How was it on the palate? Cooked or sashimi?


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

The old man is building a shed for my ski,or to keep my trophy fish.Rocking them fish mate good one


----------



## islandboy (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for the information, will have to make a trip sometime in the coming years!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2013)

Nice one rod. There good eating at that size.


----------



## kingambrose (Jul 2, 2013)

nice little trip Rod, got to love those snapper. Do you ever put your GoPro under water and watch the fish come up off the bottom? Im keen to give it a go on my next trip out but wondering how they go underwater, i would hate to stick it in the piss and have water get into it. How do you mount yours, one of those sticky pads or something more stable?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Fun times Rod you look like a young Grant Ashwell there, the big nobbies are on the way for you mate.


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice snapper there m8... is that your Iphone in the mount attached to your hatch? and also what colour plastics are they? have been trying to figure it out for a while haha


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

rodpac said:


> I'm not sure why I look so depressed in the footage but inside I was actually having the time of my life... :lol:


Nah mate, you just got your concentrating face on....

Well done on the snaps, we don't often see many reports of snapper from the goldy so you've done well.

Kev


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Great stuff all round Rod.
Navionics is great on the iphone but I lost all my marks when they last updated the software, pain in the butt and nothing could be done about it.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Great work Rod,

seems like a good place to mount the GoToe...See ya out there mate


----------

